# Booking stellpatz in Stuttgart?



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

We're heading for our first European road trip to Stuttgart at the end of September to visit cousins and enjoy the beer festival.

I've got the map of the local Stellplatz online, but there doesn't seem to be any contact information and no way to book them. Is this normal? Are they all just first come first served?

http://www.meinestadt.de/stuttgart/stadtplan/point-of-interest/stellplaetze


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in my expreience, it's just turn up, park up.


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Make sure that you don't enter the ' Umweltzone' unless you're euro4 compliant with your engine ( low emmisions zone )

I stayed there a few years ago, crammed in like sardines but right next to the festival, lots of the traders use it.

The festival was really good,like a smaller version of Oktoberfest , we actually visited both.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spannerhead said:


> Are they all just first come first served?


Not all: you can book the one at Koln for example but that is a private one. The vast majority are first come first served. If you need to contact anyone about a French aire then I've found that the local municipality offices or the Maire are usually able to help. I suspect that this would be true of the majority of German ones as well.

G


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Cheers chaps, I've got my local cousins looking into it


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

My German cousin was killed on her motorbike last night, totally gutted and in shock, holiday is of course cancelled, we'll be flying over for the funeral instead. 

Spending more time with our German cousins was one of the reasons we bought the van, now I wish I'd bought it 5 years ago .....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a ghastly piece of news and I am full of sympathy for you and all your family. Nothing that can be said would help at this time.

G


----------

